# 2nd Cycle...Need Mass?!?!



## GetSwullll (Oct 25, 2006)

So i did about 13 weeks for my first cycle. No orals..test E for about 5 weeks and then Andropen 275 for about 7. Well it's winter time and I want to put on some huge size/mass. I want to do orals to help kick me off this cycle. And i've been off for about 15 weeks now. Not sure if i'll cycle again after this so what's a mean combo out there to throw some good mass on?! All advice welcome.


thanks


----------



## IronMan (Oct 25, 2006)

wk1-4 IGF 
wk1-4 30mg d-bol
wk1-12 500mg TEST-E
wk1-12 400mg DECA
wk1-12 300mg EQ
wk8-12 IGF
WK12-15 100mg TEST PROP
WK12-15 50mg winni
16-19 PCTs 
EAT EAT EAT like a mother F**cker:smoker:


----------



## GetSwullll (Oct 26, 2006)

What does IGF and EQ mean? Also, is D-bol better to take to kick off the cycle or is Andro good. I've heard great stuff about Andro?! And i also have read that Winni is more of a cutting roid than mass. This is only my second cycle and I eat good..but not at good as i can. I work so much and go to school that its hard. So im about 190 now. I want to get up to 215 and keep it. thanks


----------



## IronMan (Oct 27, 2006)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> What does IGF and EQ mean? Also, is D-bol better to take to kick off the cycle or is Andro good. I've heard great stuff about Andro?! And i also have read that Winni is more of a cutting roid than mass. This is only my second cycle and I eat good..but not at good as i can. I work so much and go to school that its hard. So im about 190 now. I want to get up to 215 and keep it. thanks


IGF (Insline like Growth Factor)
EQ Baldabol (Equipoise)[Boldenone Undecylenate]
D-bol is the way to kickstart your mass cycle Andro suck dude why would you even consider that shit if you want to use AAS Plus were would you get andro at also my opinion on andr is there really is not a lot of research done on that. The channels it goes thru in your body in order to convert into test I
think is more dangerous than aas its self plus  it maby raises you
blood t-levels up only a fraction and for how long I think mabey 1 hour or so but the coversion to estrogen can last for hours


----------



## GetSwullll (Oct 27, 2006)

IronMan said:
			
		

> IGF (Insline like Growth Factor)
> EQ Baldabol (Equipoise)[Boldenone Undecylenate]
> D-bol is the way to kickstart your mass cycle Andro suck dude why would you even consider that shit if you want to use AAS Plus were would you get andro at also my opinion on andr is there really is not a lot of research done on that. The channels it goes thru in your body in order to convert into test I
> think is more dangerous than aas its self plus  it maby raises you
> blood t-levels up only a fraction and for how long I think mabey 1 hour or so but the coversion to estrogen can last for hours




Thanks...I just heard crazy shit about Andro so i thought i'd ask. I'll def. be grabbing the D-bol. However I'm gonna stay away from the IGF..I don't know enough and i've heard about really bad situations. I dont I will do that right now. But I'll kick the EQ and Test E for sure. That sound good?

thanks again man


----------



## Big Danny (Oct 29, 2006)

As you mentioned this one could be you last cycle, so you may want to do it a bit longer. So I quoted from an article of Big A a cycle that I throughly recomend it. But taking into acount the fact that you are not new into the business you can slighty increase the doses.
You need a testosterone base. 750mg/week is plenty.
You need an anabolic - deca or Eq at 400mg/week is
plenty. You need for optimum growth, a good oral like
d-bol at 30mg/d or A-50 50mg/d. 
You use the test and the anabolic non stop. The oral
is 4 weeks on 4 weeks off. Every 6th week (the half
way point between the off oral period - so 2 weeks
after you finish the oral) you have a blood test. If
the blood test is OK, then you can begin your next 4
weeks on oral. There is no reason for you to come off.
The only 2 reasons are health or your receptors are
saturated. If the regular blood test is OK, your
health is OK. If you are still making progress, your
receptors are OK. Coming off, will just sabotage your
gains. That's why I do not believe in set time frames
for cycles. Listen to your body. When you use the
oral, you need to use all the liver aids available - Synthergine, 
Milk Thistle, L-methionine, Liv-52, etc.


----------



## IronMan (Oct 30, 2006)

Big Danny said:
			
		

> As you mentioned this one could be you last cycle, so you may want to do it a bit longer. So I quoted from an article of Big A a cycle that I throughly recomend it. But taking into acount the fact that you are not new into the business you can slighty increase the doses.
> You need a testosterone base. 750mg/week is plenty.
> You need an anabolic - deca or Eq at 400mg/week is
> plenty. You need for optimum growth, a good oral like
> ...


I don't know about that one.Inless you are a pro bodybuilder you do not want to stay on cycles longer than you have to because the longer you are on the longer the recovery will be.You don't want to have to be on HRT for the rest of your life because you were on test to long it can shut you down real hard and for a real long time.


----------



## GetSwullll (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the help guys. Well I think I'm going to compromise on this one. 
Tell me what you think. 
Test-E @ 500 mg P. Week = 10weeks
Deca @ 400mg P. Week=10 weeks
D-bol=30mg P DAY = 4 weeks
Milk Thistle (for liver)= First 6 weeks (also not sure how long to stay on that...any suggestions)

Then regular Nomid, Cloma off cycle?!?!


----------



## IronMan (Nov 3, 2006)

Ya dude that will be a perfect bulker only if you fucken EAT EAT and EAT some more


----------



## GetSwullll (Nov 3, 2006)

Alright..then that it is. Yea man.i didn't eat good at all on my first cycle. But i def. will do things right this time. That's why i wanted to do it one more time. It's winter...so i just want as much mass as possible.


----------



## IronMan (Nov 4, 2006)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> Alright..then that it is. Yea man.i didn't eat good at all on my first cycle. But i def. will do things right this time. That's why i wanted to do it one more time. It's winter...so i just want as much mass as possible.


Theres the spirit you go out there and get fu**en huge brotha


----------



## skullsmasher (Nov 4, 2006)

IronMan said:
			
		

> wk1-4 IGF
> wk1-4 30mg d-bol
> wk1-12 500mg TEST-E
> wk1-12 400mg DECA
> ...





I like the way you think


----------



## GetSwullll (Dec 4, 2006)

Well I'm looking to put my order in next week. Just wanted to ask another slight question since this forum has been a life saver to me. I posted how my first cycle was (very sloppy but I'm still an amatuer)! I was thinking of just doing a Test with D-bol as a kicker instead of doing Test E and Deca. Money is kinda tight but I need to do this Xmas break when i can really eat and not be in school all day too. What do you think would be best for 10 weeks besides the d-bol for only first 4 weeks. Also throw your own combinations to me too please. 

D-Bol & Sust 250?
D-bol & Test E?
D-bol & Andropen 275?

Thanks for all the advice and keep in mind its only my second cycle and might be my last. It's this..or weight all the way till summer when i have more money and time to throw in a bread and butter cycle with Deca. But i might do that either way. 

Thanks..


----------



## lil scrappy (Dec 4, 2006)

sust will get you big, but i like more somethinng like this man:

week1-5  anadrol 50mgs 
week 1-12 test e 500mgs
week 1-12 eq 400mgs

i did this cycle and got huge i gained almost 35 pound and after pct i had kept about 28 pounds and was lean. i also had added winny for the last 6 weeks at doing 50mgs ed.


----------



## GetSwullll (Dec 4, 2006)

That looks good man..but it's the money issue kinda holding me back from getting a stack of 3. That's why i was asking what would be the best Two supplements to stack with eacother?? Maybe lata if i do anothe cycle i can stack three..but right now i can only afford two once i get all my clomid and nova and stuff. So what do you think is the top 2 for gaining mass on a 2nd time around?



			
				lil scrappy said:
			
		

> sust will get you big, but i like more somethinng like this man:
> 
> week1-5  anadrol 50mgs
> week 1-12 test e 500mgs
> ...


----------



## K1 (Dec 4, 2006)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> That looks good man..but it's the money issue kinda holding me back from getting a stack of 3. That's why i was asking what would be the best Two supplements to stack with eacother?? Maybe lata if i do anothe cycle i can stack three..but right now i can only afford two once i get all my clomid and nova and stuff. So what do you think is the top 2 for gaining mass on a 2nd time around?


Well, if you are limited on cash, I suggest looking into the Stealth line. Best and cheapest injectables going right now!! As for a very cheap stack (assuming that you go through Alin-he has the best prices/gear around):
wk1-12 Test Enan 500mg/wk
wk1-10 Deca-Dura 400mg/wk
wk1-5 Dbol 30mg/ed (you can use Adrol or Tbol in place of the Dbol-your preference)
pct:
wk15 Clomid 100mg-Nolva 40mg/ed
wk16 Clomid 50mg-Nolva 30mg/ed
wk17 Clomid 50mg-Nolva 20mg/ed
This is a perfect second cycle, not too many mg's, just enough for great results! If your caloric intake is up and your training is dead on, you should gain some serious mass off this cycle!!!


----------



## K1 (Dec 4, 2006)

IronMan said:
			
		

> wk1-4 IGF
> wk1-4 30mg d-bol
> wk1-12 500mg TEST-E
> wk1-12 400mg DECA
> ...


This is a great cycle, but IMO, much too much for a second run. He would do great with just the Test and Deca with a kick start of Dbol, Tbol, or Adrol......


----------



## lil scrappy (Dec 5, 2006)

The stealth line is very cheap and if your runing low on the flow then i would defintly check stealt line up i been hearing good things about it.


----------



## GetSwullll (Dec 5, 2006)

lil scrappy said:
			
		

> The stealth line is very cheap and if your runing low on the flow then i would defintly check stealt line up i been hearing good things about it.



Yea..im gonna check out the stealth stuff. I've never messed with it but I'm gonna do
Deca
Test-E
D-bol 

through them and hopefully get good results. I'm about 190 @ 11% body fat now. I want to be 215 in the end.


----------



## lil scrappy (Dec 5, 2006)

good luck man i don't think you will have a problem reaching your goal with  that cycle.


----------



## K1 (Dec 5, 2006)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> Yea..im gonna check out the stealth stuff. I've never messed with it but I'm gonna do
> Deca
> Test-E
> D-bol
> ...


I have used most all the Stealth products with great results!!! Definitely recommended!!!


----------



## GetSwullll (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks again for everyone pointing me in the right direction. Good news...as for the Stealths. The EQ and Deca run the same. So, haha, now it's what you all think is best for me considering i've detailed my past cycle and what i want to do.
D-bol, Test-e, and EQ???

OR...

Sub. the EQ out for the DECA?

Again man, it's winter so im looking for some good size.

thanks again you all and sorry for the newbie questions. Hopefully one day i'll be giving advice out after my experiences.


----------



## GetSwullll (Dec 12, 2006)

What do you all know about SuperTest offered through stealth labs. Does this stuff look good to take with D-bol on a second cycle for me as another option or no?!

EACH ML OF SUPERTEST CONTAIN:
32 mg per ml of testosterone acetate 
147 mg per ml of testosterone decanoate 
73 mg per ml of testosterone propionate 
73 mg per ml of testosterone phenylpropionate 
125 mg per ml of testosterone cypionate


----------



## K1 (Dec 13, 2006)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> What do you all know about SuperTest offered through stealth labs. Does this stuff look good to take with D-bol on a second cycle for me as another option or no?!
> 
> EACH ML OF SUPERTEST CONTAIN:
> 32 mg per ml of testosterone acetate
> ...


Excellent product, BUT I would not recommend it for a second cycle, totally unneeded for great results. You will see great gains with a Test/Deca/Dbol cycle, I guarantee it..........


----------



## GetSwullll (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks..i was just wondering because it's actually cheaper to go the SUPERTEST route with D-bol then buying the TEst-E and Deca seperately. But if I'd get good gains off of either..than maybe i'll just go cheaper with the SUPERTEST and D-bol?!?! Or no..sorry for the newb questions.


----------



## GetSwullll (Jan 20, 2007)

50mg Dbol= week -5 too much?


----------



## mike1991 (Jan 20, 2007)

you are pushing it with the Dbol 50mg. 30mg is enough. Why take a chance effecting your health?


----------



## GetSwullll (Jan 21, 2007)

mike1991 said:
			
		

> you are pushing it with the Dbol 50mg. 30mg is enough. Why take a chance effecting your health?



Thanks man, you've been a good help all over the board for me! I did my two weeks at 50mg and I'll def. trim it down to 30 mg starting tomorrow! Hopefully my liver protectant will get here soon too but if not, i'll grab some milk thistle!


----------



## GetSwullll (Jan 24, 2007)

Going on second week of D-bol now at 30mg p day and I just got my Liv. 32 in from Alinshop. Does anyone know the presecriptiong amoutn that i should start taking these. It came in paper and not package so I'm not sure. I got a 100 tablets so I'm trying to see from anyone whose taken them before! 

thanks


----------



## shanetuff (Jan 25, 2007)

lil scrappy said:
			
		

> sust will get you big, but i like more somethinng like this man:
> 
> week1-5  anadrol 50mgs
> week 1-12 test e 500mgs
> ...



Wow were you holding any water?


----------



## tordon (Jan 26, 2007)

test en or cyp 500mg/week for 12 weeks
deca 400mg/week for 12 weeks
dbol 50mg/day for first 6 weeks

bread and butter man, simple:sniper:


----------



## GetSwullll (Jan 27, 2007)

tordon said:
			
		

> test en or cyp 500mg/week for 12 weeks
> deca 400mg/week for 12 weeks
> dbol 50mg/day for first 6 weeks
> 
> bread and butter man, simple:sniper:



Sorry to confuse you. I meant, does anyone know the prescription on the LIV 52 sold through Allin. Do you take one or two tablets a day. Also, I took 50mg-ed for the D-bol but was told by many that it was too much. So i lowerd it to to 30mg. Please get back to me if anyone knows about the LIV 52 doses and how I should take it.


----------



## GetSwullll (Jan 27, 2007)

shanetuff said:
			
		

> Wow were you holding any water?



Not as of yet I havn't much at all. And I'm def. gulping down water through the day.


----------

